

Please, Let Me Pay - eoghan
http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/3948497854/please-let-me-pay

======
eoghan
"Most users of free services are douchebags."

It's a blunt way to put it but my experience has shown this to be generally
true.

------
halfomniscient
"I’m of the opinion there’s no reason to give away a product for free if you
want it to succeed."

That depends on how you define success. Not everyone measures everything in
monetary terms.

